# The Batman: Ben Affleck korrigiert Titel-Missverständnis



## AaronTanzmann (7. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Ben Affleck korrigiert Titel-Missverständnis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Batman: Ben Affleck korrigiert Titel-Missverständnis


----------



## Odin333 (7. Oktober 2016)

Also diese News ist irgendwie unnötig, denn nichts anderes steht in der ersten News dazu:
"Der Film wird denke ich 'The Batman' genannt werden. Auf jeden Fall arbeiten wir aktuell damit. Ich könnte ihn vielleicht ändern... Das ist alles, was ich im Moment habe."

Er hat nicht einmal in der deutschen Übersetzung behauptet, dass der Titel feststehen würde.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Oktober 2016)

Der Titel wird lauten: Yet another Batman Movie


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2016)

Und morgen:
"The man in the batsuit (formerly known as Bruce Wayne)"



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevem (7. Oktober 2016)

Boar wird jetzt mit Batman das selbe Spiel gespielt wie bei Spiderman ? zich mal die Selbe Story nochmal nur mit andere Schauspieler nachspielen ? man hätte Batman am besten mit Christian Bale (meiner Meinung nach die besten drei Batman Filme (naja ausser vll Teil 3)) enden lassen, und dann auch noch mit Ben Affleck, man hat ja schon in Batman vs Superman gesehn das er für Batman nicht geeignet ist, alleine schon die Kampfszenen waren sowas von schlecht gemacht ......


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Oktober 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Boar wird jetzt mit Batman das selbe Spiel gespielt wie bei Spiderman ? zich mal die Selbe Story nochmal nur mit andere Schauspieler nachspielen ? man hätte Batman am besten mit Christian Bale (meiner Meinung nach die besten drei Batman Filme (naja ausser vll Teil 3)) enden lassen, und dann auch noch mit Ben Affleck, man hat ja schon in Batman vs Superman gesehn das er für Batman nicht geeignet ist, alleine schon die Kampfszenen waren sowas von schlecht gemacht ......


Ich fand Affleck als Batman gar nicht so doof. Aber der Rest des Films war ein Graus. 

Und der Batman-Film mit Affleck muss ja nicht zwangsläufig nochmal die selbe Story erzählen, die man schon in der Trilogie von Nolan gesehen hat. Es gibt genügend Stoff für einen potentiellen Batmanfilm.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> [...] alleine schon die Kampfszenen waren sowas von schlecht gemacht ......


Witzig, gerade die KAmpfszenen sind bei dem Batman einfach genial.

Die Szene im Lagerhaus gehört mit zu dem Besten, was man bei Kampfszenen seit langem mal wieder gesehen hat.


----------



## MrFob (7. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und morgen:
> "The man in the batsuit (formerly known as Bruce Wayne)"
> 
> 
> ...



Habe Ben Affleck als Batman noch nicht selber gesehen aber nach allem was ich so gehoert habe koennten sie den Film auch einfach "The Bad Man" nennen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand Affleck überraschend gut. Auch als Bruce Wayne, das ist ja nicht unbedingt immer dasselbe. So fand ich z.b. Bale`s Bruce Wayne besser als den von Michael Keaton, umgekehrt aber Keatons Batman besser als Bale`s. Gefolgt von Affleck, und hinten reihen sich dann Val Kilmer und George Clooney an, die gefielen mir am wenigsten.
Ich sehe jedenfalls positiv einem neuen Batmanfilm entgegen, Affleck macht das schon. Und ich meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass Snyder dort nicht Regie führen wird. Das kann dem ganzen nur guttun, auch wenn ich BvS schon deutlich besser als Man of Steel fand.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2016)

Vieleicht bringt Afleck den Batusi in den Kinofilm - DC Filme sind ja laut Kritiker zu dunkle und schwermütig ^^


----------



## stevem (8. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich fand Affleck als Batman gar nicht so doof. Aber der Rest des Films war ein Graus.
> 
> Und der Batman-Film mit Affleck muss ja nicht zwangsläufig nochmal die selbe Story erzählen, die man schon in der Trilogie von Nolan gesehen hat. Es gibt genügend Stoff für einen potentiellen Batmanfilm.




So schlecht war er ja auch nicht, ich fand es zb sehr gut wie er den Batman gespielt hat, also diese düstere Art fand ich ganz gut, Batman ist ja auch mehr ein Antiheld, ich sprach ja auch eher von den Action/Kampfszenen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Witzig, gerade die KAmpfszenen sind bei dem Batman einfach genial.
> 
> Die Szene im Lagerhaus gehört mit zu dem Besten, was man bei Kampfszenen seit langem mal wieder gesehen hat.



Naja mag ja auch sein das ich durch die Kampfszenen aus den Christian Bale Batman Filmen zu sehr "verwöhnt" wurde, aber in den Christian Bale Batman Filmen wurde es ja auch sehr gut gezeigt wieso Batman so gute Kampffähigkeiten hat, und egal welcher Schauspieler Batman spielt, es dreht sich ja dennoch um den selben Batman daher vermisste ich in den Batman vs Superman Film die "typischen" Batman Kampfkünste ....


----------

